# Anyone have two TiVo streams? Syncing.



## movielover76 (May 24, 2020)

I've been a Roku user for like 6 years. We are cord cutters.
I got a TiVo stream 4k because it integrates the main there streaming services we use, Netflix, prime video and Hulu.
We also use Plex and YouTube alot.
What I'm wondering is if I decide to pick up a second one for our bedroom, will it sync the my shows we've selected and the things we've added to play next? You'd think that would be a no brainier but I've been surprised by other streaming boxes.

So far the stream 4k has some limitations , but the integration of those three big services we use a lot might be enough for me to stick with it. I also love that it's Android TV that gives me so many more options than dumbed down Roku and it has Google play which means a lot of apps. You can install other apps on fire stick but you run into problems with it not having Google play services.
I'm liking the TiVo stream 4k a lot so far, though it has room for improvement.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I haven't looked in awhile but a week or so back the TiVo Stream app was syncing shows for me.
Plex is going to sync within its own app anyway, I wouldn't expect to ever see it inside the Stream app though.


----------



## movielover76 (May 24, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

I have 3 of them and they sync perfectly. I can even watch half an episode in the living room, and head directly to the bedroom and continue watching it from the same place. I use Netflix, prime, and YouTube TV among others, and they all seem to sync fine.

I also has Rokus. I have always liked Android TV better as a platform, but I standardised on Roku about 2 years ago because of app support and stability. I went back to Android TV with these devices and I'm pleasantly pleased, it has gotten much more stable over the last 2 years and it finally supports everything I need, including Prime Video.

There are still bugs, but I find the video quality is better with the TiVo Stream, and I just like the fact that it is multi-process OS, which means when I come back to an app, it starts back in the same place, rather and at the top (like Roku), also, everything is searchable on the platform, something Roku will never do because it can only run one app at a time, as soon as you exit, it is done, and doesn't keep running in the background like Android. It might be a little less stable than Roku, but I'm willing to work with it because of the advantages. I have now restandardized on TiVo Stream.


----------



## movielover76 (May 24, 2020)

I came to the opposite conclusion today.
I use Netflix, prime video and Hulu. They work fine.
I also use Plex, to get that to stop blinking black frames I had to turn the resolution down to 4K 30 fps. My Roku premier does 4K 60fps with no problem.

I also found the system unstable, it locked up on me 2 or 3 times in 2 days.

The TiVo stream app is not as good as I hoped, it doesn't support a lot of services and a few times failed to automatically start the episode in a supported service. 
I also don't like that I can't choose which profile to use first. The Tivo app would wind up mixing up our profile recommendations real quick.

It's not all a loss by browsing these forums I found it about other free services like reelgood and just watch.
They are similar to the TiVo stream app but support now services and I can add shows not on one of the listed services and track it manually..

I reset the TiVo unit and it's going back Tuesday when the past office is open again. I think the device was rushed and feels unfinished. Android TV also just doesn't have the marketable to guarantee good stable apps like Roku or Firestick



AussieFigjam said:


> I have 3 of them and they sync perfectly. I can even watch half an episode in the living room, and head directly to the bedroom and continue watching it from the same place. I use Netflix, prime, and YouTube TV among others, and they all seem to sync fine.
> 
> I also has Rokus. I have always liked Android TV better as a platform, but I standardised on Roku about 2 years ago because of app support and stability. I went back to Android TV with these devices and I'm pleasantly pleased, it has gotten much more stable over the last 2 years and it finally supports everything I need, including Prime Video.
> 
> There are still bugs, but I find the video quality is better with the TiVo Stream, and I just like the fact that it is multi-process OS, which means when I come back to an app, it starts back in the same place, rather and at the top (like Roku), also, everything is searchable on the platform, something Roku will never do because it can only run one app at a time, as soon as you exit, it is done, and doesn't keep running in the background like Android. It might be a little less stable than Roku, but I'm willing to work with it because of the advantages. I have now restandardized on TiVo Stream.


----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

I can see that and I may still switch back to Roku at some point, but I really want this to work because fundamentally a fully multi process OS like Android has so much more potential for searching and aggregation, which will be the next big thing in streaming.

I had a similar experience at first, but I had already owned Android TV boxes which I use for travel (because of the VPN), so I knew most of the issues were not directly down to Android TV itself. After reading the threads here and disabling all the TiVo add-ons, most of my instability went away and the box got much faster.

I completely agree that the TiVo Stream app is a disappointment (part of why I disabled it), but it is a nice idea, and on Android at least it is possible, not so on Roku. Hopefully after a few updates they might get it right, otherwise some other third party like Reelgood, might do it, that's not possible on Roku, but Reelgood has gotten around that by using the phone to to control Roku in context. I used Reelgood with my Rokus for a while and it works quite well, if you do switch back to Roku, give it a try. Of course you still need a phone, if they get it right on Android, it can all be done on the device.

I use Plex a lot and I have not noticed any big issues on the Tivo, but most of my library is only 1080 or 720, so maybe that makes s difference, I also enabled all the hacks described on other threads on this forum. I'll try some 4k content to see what happens.


----------



## movielover76 (May 24, 2020)

I completely understand wanting Android TV to work.
I've been an Android guy since 2011, I use wear os and I have a Chromebook I use quite a bit, though it still plays second fiddle to my windows PC. I also have a Sony Android TV as my main TV. I'm completely immersed in Google hardware and services. 

But I bought the TiVo device for the integration of major services that TiVo advertised, as a cord cutter finding content is the most lacking aspect of being a cord cutter. As we discussed the TiVo stream app is a disappointment and I think reelgood better addresses my wants. I can fiddle with Android TV on my living room TV and if I wanted just another Android TV box if probably go with the Nvidia shield TV.

Roku pisses me of sometimes because it's too simple, but I also have a wife and son who use our TVs so it's simplicity and stability are plusses at the same time.

While a third party couldn't build a reelgood type service on Roku, Roku probably could, they could build off their pretty decent Roku search, though they probably would have to beef up the hardware. They also have the clout of being the biggest name in the streaming game to potentially get streaming services to work with them.

I wish you luck with your TiVo devices.


----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm also an Android user since about 2011. I guess the difference is that I bought these devices to replace my aging Mi boxes (original version) which are no longer being updated, which I use mostly for travel. I was buying them primarily because they ran Android TV and we're available for a good price temporarily. I had no expectations of the Tivo Stream app and just wanted a decent Android TV box which was light and portable

I did see the issue with Plex today, but only on some videos; surprisingly it only seems to happen on lower res videos with a lower frame rate, I think it's an issue with the frame rate switching, there seem to be other non Tivo posts on this for other Android TV devices, probably an issue with the Android port, disabling new video player in Plex seemed to help. This might be the one thing that sends me back to Roku.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

movielover76 said:


> will it sync the my shows we've selected and the things we've added to play next?.


No, not at this time. That's a highly requested feature.....and I recommend you send a note to Tivo.

Tivo DVR owners also have asked for a long time).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

